# King



## cuore_sportivo (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got it yesterday, after a very long waiting period... Here it is: my King xlight

De Rosa King xlight, Mizuno Drome fork; all white custom painted by De Rosa
Campagnolo Record
Campagnolo Hyperon (Conti's on rear were emergency solution, will be replaced soon...)
Cinelli Ram2 bianco
Time RXS Carbon
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon

Spacers will be reduced soon ( -1cm).

Love it! 

To be seen on the roads in Switzerland!


----------



## Victheslik (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats a beautiful bike ya got there. Is it sloping or regular geometry? How are the ride qualities of the bike? And if you have ever experienced the Protos what is the difference between the two? Thank alot! 

-victor


----------



## cuore_sportivo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks! Frame is a 52 sloping.

Will write more about riding qualities after longer rides. Can mainly compare against the Basso Diamante. The De Rosa feels a bit tougher, but still comfortable. Very responsive, all power seems to translate into acceleration.

Initially wanted a Protos in custom white. Then was told that the Protos does have tendency to become a bit nervous in descent, which I do not like. Therefore went for the Kink but with the fork they use on the Protos.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my. This is truly beautiful. I love it. Yes, tell us more about the ride after you've put some miles on it.

Where is Suisse are you? I spent about a month there and in France several years ago. Mostly in and around Geneva. I loved Vallais and Gruyere. I Never made it to Zermatt, I would've liked to. Did go to the Cote d'Azur in S.France and can say I really did not much care for it, surprisingly. 

Enjoy that bike!


----------

